# Blue on a cherry red?



## Snydaleid (Apr 12, 2008)

Yesterday morning my gf tells me she sees a dead cherry red and that my baby blue rams are eating it. So I don't think much of it. They sometimes get one of them no big deal. When I get home the shrimp is still in the bottom of the tank. It was a female shrimp and it looks like the blue rams killed it and ate the underside where all the eggs are. The color is a very dark red and my gf tells me it has gotten darker since she saw it in the morning. What really gets my attention is that there is a dark blue spot on her side. Imagine taking a marker and touching a piece of paper with it. You'll see how the color soaks into the paper. That's how it looked on the shrimp. Dark center and faded into the very dark red shrimp. The only thing I can think of is that I just moved and now I'm on well water. I've had shrimp for almost a year now and never seen them do this. I really wish I took a pic of her before getting rid of it. Any ideas on this?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I know from EXP that rams will kill and eat small shrimp.


----------



## Snydaleid (Apr 12, 2008)

TAB said:


> I know from EXP that rams will kill and eat small shrimp.


Wow.... Thanks, I think I established that and it is NOT what this post is about.

The dark blue spot on the shrimp is what this is about.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

maybe fungus?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had that happen to a friend in the past. It wasn't just a small spot thought, if I remember correctly. I had a photo but can't seem to find it at the moment. I shall look again tonight.

All in all.......I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens again. If it does happen again though, have that camera ready  it's so much easier to help out if we have a pic to work with.


----------



## Snydaleid (Apr 12, 2008)

GlitcH said:


> I've had that happen to a friend in the past. It wasn't just a small spot thought, if I remember correctly. I had a photo but can't seem to find it at the moment. I shall look again tonight.
> 
> All in all.......I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens again. If it does happen again though, have that camera ready  it's so much easier to help out if we have a pic to work with.


I will definitely take a pic next time. All the other shrimp look like they're doing good. If you find that pic post it up.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont know if this is what you were seeing but I had a cherry that had some blue in its back area.


----------



## Snydaleid (Apr 12, 2008)

Yup that's like it but the color was a lot darker. Did you have any others that were like that?


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Could just be the decaying body. Mine have turned all sorts of colors.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Ya the one I was speaking of had much darker blue on it than that. But I had never seen it while it was still alive.

Funny thing though...yesterday I noticed I have a cherry that has turned a bit blue. 
Not so sold as the dead one I spoke of but nonetheless, it's a pretty odd color. 
I separated her from the pack, I hope she's not on her way out.










Is that closer to what yours looked like Sny?


----------



## Snydaleid (Apr 12, 2008)

She's probably as dark as the one I had. The blue was concentrated in a single spot on the saddle though. Yours looks like it runs her entire body. 

I think I have another one turning blue. It looks kinda faint right now. I'll keep an eye on her and hope it's not a sign of her about to die.

Be sure to post if there are any changes. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

The one i had in the pic lasted quite a while after that.


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

I also have a strange colour of Cherry: it may be a cross because it's been found on shrimp tank with many kind, CRS, Yamato, Tiger, but I saw it have sex with my male Cherry, and waiting to see the child! 








I think I've catch one of it child (bred in fish shop). It has nearly the same colour with its mom!


----------

